# Toilet / house trainning puppy



## Lcarp (Oct 14, 2016)

We pick up our little girl 7th Nov (no name yet)

We want her in the long run to sleep downstairs, but what is the best way to start we are happy to have her in our room at the begining.

We live in a terrace house and the wall's are quit thin so I'm worried about how I/ we go about leaving her when she crys?

Do I take her out every hour when training her to toilet? how long do I leave it till I wait longer periods?

How often should I take her out at night and how do I start to make the time longer?

Should I start her in a crate in our room/ downstarts before put her in a bed.

I will be around most of the time as do not work but when do I start to teach leave her on her own so she can be used to us not being there?

Sorry its just I'm so exited at getting her and want to make sure I do everying right for both us and the puppy.
She will be our first puppy.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Exciting stuff!! Looking forward to lots of photos 

Starting with pup sleeping in a crate in my bedroom worked for me. It meant my pup was happy to settle and sleep and I could hear if she was stirring and get up and take her out. In practice we went out in the night for about a week before she no longer needed a break - although I was going to bed late and up early with her out of her crate and straight out in the morning with me carrying her and putting her down outside.

Out when she wakes up, after eating, after playing and around every hour (unless she is sleeping) other than that. You are aiming for no accidents in the house and will start to get a feel for her needs and will be able to very gradually increase the times.

For leaving you want it to be a very routine thing so being at home all the time you can start from the very beginning by just popping out of the door for a second and then back in, taking things to the bin was a great opportunity for leaving pup for a short time


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Do tell us about little 'no name' - she will have lots of names very soon, I am sure!

My Oh did not want puppies upstairs so mine have all been downstairs from the beginning. The kitchen and utility room were puppy proofed. Inzi the collie and Kiki the cavapoodlipoo did not have crates, Dot did. For all of them the routine was the same - before I went to bed (between 10.30 and midnight) we would go out for last emptying trip. I would have kept a note of when pup and peed and pooped during the day and I would stay out wandering around the garden until pup had at least one wee and hopefully also a poop - this could take up to 15 mins or so to begin with - with plenty of snail hunting, leaf eating, lawn digging etc but praising and rewarding and linking action to a key word (be quick) soon meant this became less long....
If the pup cried in the night I would go to them, take them out cuddle and pop back to bed. I never left them to cry loudly indefinitely because of children and neighbours and OH.... sometimes I would sit in the dark with pup until it was very snoozy and then slide it onto its bed and sit some more and then creep out. Within a week all slept through from midnight til about 5.30am - and that early one slips back. With a winter pup do keep old towels in the airing cupboard so you have a warm dry towel to cuddle cold damp pup in after trip out in the rain. Also I used a snuggle safe heat pad with Dot who was an autumn puppy.

Keep a note of when your pup poops and wees - you will soon learn to anticipate their need. The more you take them out the less accidents you will have inside. Always take them out and stay out with them until they've done what they need to do. Wellies, waterproof coat and warm hat and a torch all essential for owners of pups coming home at this time of year!


----------



## hoobean (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi, how exciting!! We our getting our first cockapoo at the same time - ours is ready from the 7th nov too but we cannot collect until the 9th. I can't wait!! We will be going through the puppy stage together 
I'm planning to crate mine downstairs as thats where I want him to be long term, but if he wakes or cries very frequently I may move him to our room for a while to help him settle. This will be our first family dog (tho I had dogs previously when younger) so like you eager to get plans in place before he arrives. Our little boy is called Rufus xx


----------



## Lcarp (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi thank you for all your replies sorry only just getting back lots of family isuess going on.

Got our little girl yesterday we called her Missy


----------

